# Lights...



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a 55g tank that i want to put light strips on. Glass does not fit on my tank due to an abnormal tank cover, so I just used some acrylic plexi glass that is a lot easier to shape and cut. Will this allow the same light spectrum to reach the plants as if I used glass? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

humm dont see why not, is it clear, or colored?
MAD


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

and how thick


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

If the new glass is completely transparent and does not redirrect the light then you should have no worries


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

it should allow more light, it allows more light to pass through it. I dont know if the heat from the lights may warp the plexi if it isnt very thick though, make sure to use at least 1/4" thick for it and make sure there is a 1" gap between the bulbs and the plexi


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

acrylic does let more light through but does warp with heat like Nate said.My 30 and 20 gallon tank dont have a cover so I made them with acrylic.

***************..............**************
***************..............***************
***************..............***************
*************************************
*************************************
*************************************
****************..........****************
****************..........****************

This is how I cut mine and glued the over lapping acrylic with aquarium grade silicon. There are three pieces. The two larger ones on the side, and a long horizontal one. They are overlapping about an inch. Notice the opening in the top right corner, that is where the cord for my heater would come out of. The opening in top was for my filters and the one up front was to easily feed them without having to take the lid off. It is strong and wont warp as easily cause of the over lapping. It aint pretty but it kinda sits flush with the top off the tank if cut properly.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As far as i know it will be OK!


----------

